# 8 point and dog squaring off!



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Was on our way out bowhunting back in Carroll county in the fall of '08 and came across this 8 point and dog squaring off in a field. They kept chasing each other around until the buck finally ran off.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Cool pic...thanks for sharing.


----------



## OhioHuntr02 (Jan 2, 2006)

That's pretty neat. I've only seen something like that with coyotes.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

You know...I have been hunting 17-18 years now and have only seen 1 coyote while hunting in the woods. On the other hand, I have seen a whole bunch of them driving around the Columbus area.


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Same here, I've never seen a coyote. Except for the one my buddy shot this year during gun season. He's having a full body mount done on it.


----------



## OhioHuntr02 (Jan 2, 2006)

mpd5094 said:


> Same here, I've never seen a coyote. Except for the one my buddy shot this year during gun season. He's having a full body mount done on it.


Why is he having a full body mount done


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Not real sure. I guess he thinks it's just a cool looking animal. I persoanlly wouldn't have done it either.


----------



## sowbelly101 (Apr 5, 2004)

That may have been a female German Shepherd that was in heat and one confused buck  ,or that Shepherd didnt really care for the deer wandering around in its territory. I have a 6 month old Shepherd and she stands off with them when there in the back yard, more of a stare down.

Great pic, Id like to have a close up of something like that.

Sowbelly


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

That's really cool!

I've seen deer/dog encounters many times. A place I hunt in Muskingum County has a residence on the other property line with 2 huge Rots that roam free. The male is darn right nasty mean - I had to climb a tree once (I am a dog person so I know he WAS going to get me) and another time I actually fired a shot into the ground when he charged me. I wouldn't kill him unless it was absolutely necessary, even though he is a nasty dog. This is a bi-racial couple and they took some heat form some of the locals when they bought the land and built the house, so these dogs help keep people form bothering them.

Anyway, they roam down into the woods I hunt. Most times the deer pay almost no attention to them. The deer freeze and watch the dogs; the dogs rarely see the deer. Generally the dogs move on through the woods and the deer continue feeding like nothing happened. On a couple occassions the Rots saw the deer and the chase was on. The deer out run them quickly, but it irritates me a little as these people don't keep them on their property.

I'm with sowbelly - I don't wonder is that dog wasn't in heat? Those young bucks get so overwhelmed that time of year they will do some strange things.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

You guys got it all wrong.....The dog is telling the buck...That this is private property and he is trespassing...And the buck is saying ..I am not trespassing I'm taking a shortcut...All kidding aside..Just to come upon a sight like that is awsome...And then get a picture on top of it....Thanks for sharing....Jim....


----------



## BigSteve (Apr 14, 2008)

OhioHuntr02 said:


> Why is he having a full body mount done


A friend of mine has a full body mount of a coyote standing with it's front legs up on a stump and it is easily one of the most beautiful mounts of any species I've ever seen.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

If I ever have the opportunity to shoot a coyote, I would definitley get a full body mount.


----------



## Bubba bass bigfoot (May 8, 2006)

dog looks like it is having a good time.


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

I hate the Steelers


----------



## whiskerfish (Apr 14, 2007)

This is yet another example of why it should be illegal for people to allow their pets(dogs and cats) to roam loose and unattended.


----------

